
Numerical cognition - rtplasma
Since early childhood I have visualized numerical constructions [1] (and other discrete abstract objects) in an &quot;imaginary&quot; space, in a particular way. That is, when imagining ordinary numbers, I have &quot;seen&quot; them along a particular path in space. In fact, its representation in space is so permanent, and established, that I am able to draw its path on a paper.<p>I not only visualize ordinary neutral numbers (the number line), but also visualize calendar-cycle&#x2F;seasons (months), clock (24 hour line), and the alphabet -- each system with its own and dedicated path in space.<p>I have always taken this for granted. Only recently I began wondering whether other people visualize numbers, and how. I made a quick search online and found that this property of the human mind has in fact been known for along time [2], and it has been studied recently as well [3], [4].<p>Do any of you perceive numbers in a particular way, e.g. with a number-space association? Do you create number-forms (as explained in [1])? I am interested if any of you have any thoughts about this issue. Is it subject to change, or has it remained unchanged since early childhood?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Numerical_cognition#Relations_between_number_and_other_cognitive_processes
[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nature.com&#x2F;nature&#x2F;journal&#x2F;v21&#x2F;n543&#x2F;abs&#x2F;021494e0.html
[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nature.com&#x2F;nrn&#x2F;journal&#x2F;v6&#x2F;n6&#x2F;full&#x2F;nrn1684.html
[4] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.springer.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;10.1007&#x2F;s00426-015-0741-2
======
tgflynn
Could you explain a bit more about how you "visualize numbers" ? You say you
see them along a path. How exactly does the path represent the number ? Is it
the length, or the number of segments ?

~~~
rtplasma
To clarify, I visualize the number line. It is actually a curve which extends
into space like a meander, and certain distinct numbers are located on points
with large curvatures (e.g. 10 and 20). It is somehow "logarithmic-cyclic", so
that the shape of the curve starts over for every 3-power -- 10^0, 10^3, 10^6.
The shape of the number space from 10^3 to 10^6 looks the same as for 10^0 to
10^3, except the representation in space appear scaled-up or larger. I do not
know how common this perception is :)

------
brudgers
I don't think I visualize numbers in an unusual way, but I'm curious if there
are any diagrams of your visualizations that you're comfortable sharing.

~~~
rtplasma
At the moment, I have no drawing available. But it would be a version of what
is drawn on p. 439 in [3].

